# 29 Gallon Dirted Medium Light



## FIUPanther305 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm setting up a 29 gallon dirted/non C02 tank and I am aiming for low medium - medium light.

Would the standard Finnex 30" LED light provide this?

The par level according to this shows 30 par at 18" inches with the light at water level and 27 par at 18" with the light 3 inches from water level.

I was looking at the Finnex 30" FugeRay2 but I'm afraid it'll put me in the high light range. I can't find the par levels for the 30" Fugeray2 but a 24" Fugeray 2 puts out 37 par at 18" with the light at 3 inches from the water level.

Which of these lights should I get for medium light? Can the Finnex lights be put on a dimmer?

I'm leading towards the standard 30" Finnex FugeRay unless I can put the FuegeRay2 on a dimmer without any ill effects.

Thanks.


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, did you look at their site directly? maybe more information there : http://www.aquavibrant.com/

You can ask them directly also.

Michel.


----------



## FIUPanther305 (Oct 26, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Hi, did you look at their site directly? maybe more information there : http://www.aquavibrant.com/
> 
> You can ask them directly also.
> 
> Michel.


Thanks for the help Michel, I actually emailed their website today and got this response:



> For low/med go with the FugeRay. For med/high go with our Ray ll Ds. We're having a new Planted + light coming out early November, that will be great for your application too.


I will be pre-ordering their Planted+ unit as it appears to hit the low/med light range and from the looks of it should be better tailored to a planted aquarium.


----------



## Aurie (Feb 19, 2013)

I just pre-ordered that light too for my new 55. I have a 29 that has black sand and 2 horizontal cfl lights and it's not enough. I think you made a good choice on the planted+

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

